# Partner Skill Assessment (Accountant)



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi All,

I have currently submitted my EOI for ANZSCO 261311. In-order to improve my points and faster selection, I want to increase my points by including points for spouse skills as well. 

She has cleared IELTS with 7 in all modules. She is a Bachelor of Commerce from Calicut university, India. She also was in commerce group for plus two. 

My Queries:

Is a BCom degree sufficient to get skills assessed as an Accountant (221111) ? 
CPA/IPA/ICAA? I have read that ICAA is more liberal for skill assessments. Is it true?
When I checked the mandatory courses, she has all subjects in Bcom syllabus except Accounting systems and process, which is a basic course she had learned in school. Will this be a problem?
Request your support to clarify these.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

in addition to your questions, DIBP has the below point under 'Partner Skills' - 

* *has an occupation* that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation

How can we prove this? any idea? does this mean a experience assessment is manadatory to prove that one has an occupation which is being nominated and gets a +ve assessment for the same?


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

B.Com is not enough, please check the module and the course requirements in details.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

amit9 said:


> in addition to your questions, DIBP has the below point under 'Partner Skills' -
> 
> * *has an occupation* that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
> 
> How can we prove this? any idea? does this mean a experience assessment is manadatory to prove that one has an occupation which is being nominated and gets a +ve assessment for the same?


Experience is not mandatory, but Skill Assessment from the relevant authority : yes.

So, your spouse needs a assessment letter from her relevant assessment authority just like you got one. If the occupation is in MLTSSL, you can claim points in 189 and 190.

If in STSOL, then only 190.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for replying as always.

Since for accountant, they have 2 skill assessment, you mean employment assessment is mandatory?



zaback21 said:


> amit9 said:
> 
> 
> > in addition to your questions, DIBP has the below point under 'Partner Skills' -
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

amit9 said:


> Thanks for replying as always.
> 
> Since for accountant, they have 2 skill assessment, you mean employment assessment is mandatory?


No, only Occupation Assessment. You only need the occupation code to enter into EOI. No need for employment unless she wants to lodge her own EOI and claim points.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No, only Occupation Assessment. You only need the occupation code to enter into EOI. No need for employment unless she wants to lodge her own EOI and claim points.


Thank you for replying. and sorry for being stubborn though I understand and agree with you point at high extent, the thing which is doubting is the meaning of the line in DIBP says - 

* *has an occupation* that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation

I was checking old details and this statement seems rephraased by DIBP (not sure when?), earlier this used to be -

* *has nominated an occupation* on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation

- Do you know / think a way to contact DIBP just for any clarification an applicant had?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

amit9 said:


> Thank you for replying. and sorry for being stubborn though I understand and agree with you point at high extent, the thing which is doubting is the meaning of the line in DIBP says -
> 
> * *has an occupation* that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
> 
> ...



It means same thing. They just changed the phrasing. Once you submit EOI, you will know what is needed for partner points anyway. Try one and see what is required.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Guys, could you assist me on the initial query? 

I have currently submitted my EOI for ANZSCO 261311. In-order to improve my points and faster selection, I want to increase my points by including points for spouse skills as well. 

She has cleared IELTS with 7 in all modules. She is a Bachelor of Commerce from Calicut university, India. She also was in commerce group for plus two. 

My Queries:
Is a BCom degree sufficient to get skills assessed as an Accountant (221111) ?
CPA/IPA/ICAA? I have read that ICAA is more liberal for skill assessments. Is it true?
When I checked the mandatory courses, she has all subjects in Bcom syllabus except Accounting systems and process, which is a basic course she had learned in school. Will this be a problem?


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

I don't want discourage you but I have not clearly heard anyone getting +ve result based on BCom alone.
They may ask your spouse to complete few foundation paper.

Others can comment more



dnalost said:


> Guys, could you assist me on the initial query?
> 
> I have currently submitted my EOI for ANZSCO 261311. In-order to improve my points and faster selection, I want to increase my points by including points for spouse skills as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

amit9 said:


> I don't want discourage you but I have not clearly heard anyone getting +ve result based on BCom alone.
> They may ask your spouse to complete few foundation paper.
> 
> Others can comment more


Thanks for your feedback.
Anyone who experienced this scenario, please can you share your views?


----------



## Mr. Haider (Jan 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No, only Occupation Assessment. You only need the occupation code to enter into EOI. No need for employment unless she wants to lodge her own EOI and claim points.


Dear Zaback21,

What I get from you expert answer is that experience is not mandatory for spouse assessment from CPA, only degree / qualification is mandatory and have required language proficiency in order to claim 5 points? kindly confirm.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

dnalost said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> Anyone who experienced this scenario, please can you share your views?


Queries:
Is a BCom degree sufficient to get skills assessed as an Accountant (221111) ?
CPA/IPA/ICAA? I have read that ICAA is more liberal for skill assessments. Is it true?
When I checked the mandatory courses, she has all subjects in Bcom syllabus except Accounting systems and process, which is a basic course she had learned in school. Will this be a problem?

Please guys, any experienced members, kindly share your views?


----------



## VertikaKaul (Jun 25, 2018)

dnalost said:


> Queries:
> Is a BCom degree sufficient to get skills assessed as an Accountant (221111) ?
> CPA/IPA/ICAA? I have read that ICAA is more liberal for skill assessments. Is it true?
> When I checked the mandatory courses, she has all subjects in Bcom syllabus except Accounting systems and process, which is a basic course she had learned in school. Will this be a problem?
> ...


Hello, Did you got your answer, I am searching for the same query.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

VertikaKaul said:


> Hello, Did you got your answer, I am searching for the same query.


Hello Vertika, 

Sorry for the delayed response. 
But what I have come to know is that it depends on the subjects and how it matches with the Australian curriculum. You could get a positive skill assessment with any degree provided the curriculum matches. They are pretty stringent on the subject details. 

Kind Regards,
DNA


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

dnalost said:


> Guys, could you assist me on the initial query?
> 
> I have currently submitted my EOI for ANZSCO 261311. In-order to improve my points and faster selection, I want to increase my points by including points for spouse skills as well.
> 
> ...


Her bachelors has to first be considered equivalent to an Australian bachelors degree. After this they will look at 7 competency areas that are mandatory. This will determine whether she has completed all required units to fulfil the skills requirement. You can find information here: https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/criteria-and-requirements

Of course she has to be considered proficient in English as well, which she already has.


----------



## shashikanthbirada (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am in a similar situation where I am planning to claim points for the partner.
My partner has a Electronic and Communications engineering and PostGraduate Diploma in Management. 

Does CPA consider the latest degree (i.e., diploma) to access the skills or do they reject saying her bachelor and Post graduation are different streams ?


----------



## tarun_018 (Jul 17, 2019)

dnalost said:


> Hello Vertika,
> 
> Sorry for the delayed response.
> But what I have come to know is that it depends on the subjects and how it matches with the Australian curriculum. You could get a positive skill assessment with any degree provided the curriculum matches. They are pretty stringent on the subject details.
> ...


Hi DNA/Vertika
Have you got the positive outcome for skill assessment? Has CPA recommended any course to give positive assessment?

Regards.
Tarun.


----------

